# Galaxy Undercarriage Reworking



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

My last model inspired me to take a step further and see how far I can go with the detail work on the otherwise seldom seen undercarriage. Currently I am building an ´63 Ford Galaxy by amt as a stock model. Although there are many highlights in the kit and the manufacturing of the parts is flawless, I was again disappointed by the low level of details on the bottom side. 

I took this as a challenge to check my skills, so I did much research via youtube films and got me a fine variety of styrene rods and tubes. This is how the stock undercarriage looks like out of the box, a familiar standard:








I cut out as much as possible. It was some butchering until it looked like this:








Exhaust system, the shaft and tunnel, rear axle, differential and suspension: all cut out or razed off. The big cavities I rebuilt with 0.5 and 1.5mm sheet styrene.








All the other missing parts I slowly rebuilt with cut to size sheet material and tubes. Only thing I salvaged was the differential. I´m quite happy about how the transmission looks like now.








The exhaust pipes I could finger bend from 2mm styrene.








Final touch was getting the steering to look more real by adding the power hydraulics. And after going this far, why not add the emergency brakes!








I am not sure if I will go to these lengths for every model. Meant about an extra 10 hours of work. After all, you don´t see it unless you pick up your model. But it gives my Galaxy that extra kick. Now the interior and the body are up next. Will show the rest when I am finished.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It was pretty impressive how much was visible with just a few mirrors laying flat on the ground beside the car.


DSCN1080 by Milton Fox, on Flickr


DSCN1081 by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice work on fixing up the chassis. looks a hell of a lot better


----------

